# Bmw bavaria parts for sale



## smokin' 89 (May 24, 2011)

Hello, I have a complete engine and Getrag 4 speed trans out of a 1973 BMW Bavaria. This engine and tran was pulled out of a running but very rusty daily driver when it had approx.. 125,000 miles on it. The parts have been stored inside for the past 15 years. The motor still turns over freely, but I would consider this a candidate for a rebuild. The motor has all of the accesories still attached, including dual Weber carbs. Make me an offer on the whole nine yards or any specific parts that you may need. I am open to offers of cash (Of course), Tools, or Fox Body Mustang parts. I also have a mint radiator from this car, the complete grille, and the instrument cluster. I am located in Long Valley New Jersey, and I can help with local delivery, or set up freight to deliver anywhere in the lower 48 states. Pictures available on request. Shoot me an email and let's talk! Thanks, Glen


----------



## pinkiemoscow (May 29, 2011)

Hey Glen.

is the body of the vehicle available ? I'm looking for shock towers and various other parts.

please email me @ [email protected]

thanx,
val


----------



## smokin' 89 (May 24, 2011)

Sorry folks but I have no body parts for this car. This car had bad shock towers,floors, truck,rockers,doors...you name it. The car was completely rotted out. I took the drivetrain because it was a good runnig car, and had planned on using it for a 3 series conversion that never happened. Shoot me an offer on the the parts listed, and we can work out a deal. Thanks!


----------



## smokin' 89 (May 24, 2011)

Bueller? Bueller? Anyone? Someone must need this thing....I would really like to see an old school BMW fan get this. Make offers! I'm open to just about anything on this. Cash would be great of course, but I will accept trades for Ford parts, tools, lawnmowers, lawn equipment, household items, a big aquarium...etc...etc...Just throw something at me if you are interested in this. I'm sure we can make a deal on something that will make both of us happy!


----------



## BMRe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Engine in my e3 developed "issues" during my chapters Fall Color tour. I would be interested in the engine. Possibly the trans as well, as mine is leaking more than the Exon Valdez. I know your post is old, but wondering if you still have it. Thanks.


----------



## smokin' 89 (May 24, 2011)

*The Engine and Trans Is Still Available.*

Yes, I still have everything.


----------



## 1972 Bavaria (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fuel Tank?*

Do you have a tank available?


----------



## jpazzaglia (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you still selling the engine?


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

jpazzaglia said:


> Are you still selling the engine?


I was wondering i fthis connecion would happen.

if this engine dot work out, you might look on the mye28 site for bavaria suitable engines.


----------



## jpazzaglia (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm a little confused. Are you selling an engine or do you not have it anymore? Thank you very much for the website recommendation!


----------

